# Deprofundis small complete Gregorian chants to medieval to renaissance video!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

okay this take decade to uploads here my collection of LP's only so far, small but essential collection, for ancient lore classical.






Please enjoy this my English is so-so propper, not so bad, you can hear my sexy accent :tiphat:


----------

